# ebay, cafepress and own site?



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Want to say it's a blessing to have found this forum. I learn a lot from here and I know I will learn even more in the future.

I am setting up my own website now. I am wondering, is it good to have my tee up on ebay, cafepress etc as well?

Especially at the very begining, when I don't have many hit rate, is ebay etc a good way to promote my stuff?

Thanks in advance

maggie


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I would recommend your own site, and an eBay and Yahoo store as additional traffic.

But I don't know about Cafepress. Are they making the shirts for all your sites? Or else wouldn't you be selling a different product from Cafepress as everywhere else?


----------



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> But I don't know about Cafepress. Are they making the shirts for all your sites? Or else wouldn't you be selling a different product from Cafepress as everywhere else?


No, I wouldn't use Cafepress to print all my shirts, too expensive. So you are right about using Cafepress and other venue and having different blank tees...Not a good choice then.

Do sell your stuff at ebay or yahoo? Does it wroth to do so if you have you own website already?

thanks


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Many people use Ebay to drive traffic to their own site. You can't post your URL on the product description page on ebay, but you can put it in your "about me " page.

Offer a discount to people on ebay if they purchase the shirt through your website. Like free shipping, or whatever. 

I would say if you're going to do cafe press as well, you should have different designs than are what on your site. You want your product to be consistent. 

Also I would suggest not spreading yourself too thin. Focus on your site, promoting it, and driving traffic to it. Use Ebay as one way to do this, among many other ways. It's all about YOUR product, your site, and your brand. 

JMHO


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

kentphoto said:


> Many people use Ebay to drive traffic to their own site. You can't post your URL on the product description page on ebay, but you can put it in your "about me " page.
> 
> Offer a discount to people on ebay if they purchase the shirt through your website. Like free shipping, or whatever.


Exactly. eBay can be a great money spinner in itself. But by far its best use is a traffic funnel.


----------



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks, i will try to use it in addition to my site.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

That's good info. How many auctions would you all recommend running in a given week, as a side operation?


----------

